# Flight Simulator for Mac?



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Is there a flight simulator for mac? I've done some digging and apparently MS's offering is only for the PC...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

X-Plane:

Macgamestore: X-Plane Deluxe 8.

F/A-18 Operation Iraqi Freedom:

Macgamestore: F/A-18 Operation Iraqi Freedom.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

That x-plane link you sent me has this review right on the front page:



> Absolute waste of $$$$
> I bought this a few months ago for $60 to help me learn to hover in an R22 helicopter. I also bought MSN Flight Sim 2000 for $20. The sys req on the box matched my system, but I couldn't get the game to play very well. Every time I got into a helicopter, the thing rolled over to the right and crashed every time, then would either freeze or play a replay of the wreckage. Then my mac crashed so I bought the latest mac a few weeks ago and guess what? Even though my system far exceeds the requirements of this game, it tells me I need to update and buy a new computer! Even on the lowest frame rate and details settings. And I'm still experiencing the same problem - as soon as I get into the helicopter it drives itself into what seems like dynamic rollover and destroys itself....and it's not my flying that is doing that!
> 
> MSN Flight Sim on the other hand, is worthy product if you are looking to experience flight in the safety of your armchair. It accelerated my training and saved me big $$$$ in repeated hover lessons. A very realistic and excellent tool for instrument training, too.
> ...


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

I picked up X-Plane 9 after trying out the demo version. I found it to work pretty well for me.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Do you need a joystick?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

There is a free sim built into Google Earth, works well and allows different controls, ie: joysticks, keyboard etc.

macosxhints.com - Fly a flight simulator in Google Earth

jb.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Lars said:


> F/A-18 Operation Iraqi Freedom:
> 
> Macgamestore: F/A-18 Operation Iraqi Freedom.


On principle alone... ick? 

I've tried all the notable flight sims for mac - been dissatisfied with all of them compared to MS's. And, yes, a joystick is always preferable.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Have you tried this one? SourceForge.net: FlightGear Mac OS X. Looks pretty good.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

My son swears by FlightGear.


----------

